# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Вегетарианец и не пью спиртное - что мне делать если предлагают?

## Кирил

Я работаю в компании где очень часто застолья в конце рабочего дня. Вегетарианство я могу скрывать. А вот выпить предлагают. 

! Людям очень не нравится то что я отличаюсь в этом от них. Появляется враждебность, насмешки, недоверие.
Так как я как бы выделяюсь от них, не прохожу "проверку" на "свой/не чужой".

Я слышал точку зрения что надо не отказаться и выпить, чтобы не создавать между собой и другими барьера и недоверия (с их стороны). Либо избегать и знать что будет недоверие и насмешки?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

А зачем что-то скрывать? Вы не занимаетесь ничем противозаконным. Если не хотите объяснять им что-то с духовно-философской точки зрения, то можно просто сослаться на здоровье. По совету врача следую диете и не пью. Какие тут могут быть претензии? 
Надо просто понять, что для одухотворения сознания в любом случае рано или поздно придется принести в жертву все материальные ценности. Если вы пока не готовы к этому, остается жизнь в компромиссе, пока это вам не надоест и вы не найдете в себе сил сделать решительный шаг. А насмешек не бойтесь. Ведь они исходят от неразумных людей. Если вас на улице облаяла собака, вы же не предаете этому особого значения, т.к. мнение собаки не очень важно. Важнее, что о вас думает Кришна, чем профессиональные грешники, даже если их большинство.

----------

